# BigDecimal formatieren



## Niki (12. Mrz 2008)

Ist es möglich einen BigDecimal im Format ######.## nach ###.###,## zu parsen?
Also mit Tausender Trennzeichen und statt dem Punkt ein Koma für die Nachkommastellen?


----------



## quippy (12. Mrz 2008)

Niki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es möglich einen BigDecimal im Format ######.## nach ###.###,## zu parsen?
> Also mit Tausender Trennzeichen und statt dem Punkt ein Koma für die Nachkommastellen?



Ja. DecimalFormat


```
BigDecimal d = new BigDecimal(123456.12);
			NumberFormat df = DecimalFormat.getNumberInstance();
			String formatiert = df.format(d);
			System.out.println(formatiert);
```

Du kannst mit Zurhilfenahme einer Locale das auf die lokalen Bedürfnisse anpassen - aber auch ein eigenes Format definieren - NumberFormat hat dafür ein paar setter, aber mit den Locales hast Du immer die Darstellung der jeweiligen Region, also z.B. auch "100'000.00".


----------



## Niki (12. Mrz 2008)

Besten Dank, ich wusste nicht das mir das schon genau das gewünschte Format ausgibt!


----------

